# question from a worried donkey mom



## Chico (Apr 23, 2008)

My husband found one of P.J.'s teeth on his stall floor this morning. Do young donkeys lose baby teeth like children? It looks like a new one is in the gum line but we're not sure. I'm not sure if I should panic or not. Inform me! I'm a worried mom at the moment.

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 23, 2008)

How old is PJ? Young donkeys do lose there baby teeth between the ages of 2 to about 4yrs old.


----------



## Chico (Apr 23, 2008)

P.J. will be 3 in June. Will this loss be like children? A few here and there until all are permanent? I never even thought about this before. . . We look in his mouth from time to time but I never thought to wiggle. Thanks for all the information!

chico


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, they are like children, my Max, who will also be 3 in June, lost his 2 front teeth a couple of months ago. The first one I just looked in and one was missing, knowing that they loose baby teeth, I was prepared. A little while later I was looking in to see how the new tooth was coming along, I noticed a very loose one, my husband was able to grab it and pull it out, so I have a baby donkey tooth to add to my collection...they grow in quicker than childrens though!!

Not sure how many they actually loose!


----------



## Chico (Apr 23, 2008)

Emily's mom,

Oh, thank you so much for sharing your information.!






Instead of being worried now I'm actually laughing.



My husband had a cute idea, we should put P.J.'s tooth under a pillow for the donkey tooth fairy.





I have another donkey who's name is Mac. By any chance is your little one chocolate brown?



Mac will be two in May. Next time I'll know not to panic.



First time donkey parent!

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2008)

You both need to put your baby teeth under the fairy pillow...



, never know what that fairy will bring.



I had someone come over to my house a few years back, she brought along a tooth...she found it laying in her dry lot, and never knew horses or donkeys lost teeth



, she thought it was from some "big bad wolf" or coyote, or stray dog) that happened to come into her pasture. We laugh about that one to this day, now she knows differant but tells everyone she sure felt stupid bring her tooth over to me so I could tell her have kind of animal it could be from...only to find out it was from her donkey. She slept much better knowing there was no stray animal out in her pasture.





Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 24, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> You both need to put your baby teeth under the fairy pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> , never know what that fairy will bring.


Betsy says the tooth fairy brings CARROTS!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2008)

and of course apples or there favorite~~ graham crackers.


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 24, 2008)

I am a bad donkey mom, I totally forgot about the tooth fairy!

Next time I won't forget.....

Chico....Yes Max is chocolate brown, Emily is grey.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2008)

Cheryl,















Max and Emily will not forget.


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess I have to do some major kissing up!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2008)

...carrots just might work...



while you hang your head in shame..remember donkeys dont forget... OH!



better make that carrots and apples, with maybe a few soda crackers, then they just might forgive you.


----------



## Chico (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi,

The tooth fairy brought P.J. a homemade oatmeal cookie.



Oatmeal cookies are P.J's favorite.

Emily's mom,

My boys don't forget my mistakes, but they do have forgiving hearts. A treat or two should make all forgiven.

Corrine,

I loved your tooth story. I feel a little less silly knowing others have also been confused. Silliness likes company.

I appreciate this board. It's nice to have a place to share and learn about donkeys. As a newer donkey parent I often come across unexpected issues. Being a donkey mom is special.





chico


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 25, 2008)

Make some oatmeal, with chopped apple, cinnamon, and brown sugar. Betsy will forgive ANYTHING for that!





(Hubby likes to make oatmeal this way. Sometimes some gets left over. He has fed it to her with a spoon, and tells me she has the finesse to get it off the spoon without biting it!)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, now you guys have ME hungry for oatmael, brown sugar, cinnamon and apples.. hmm, maybe I will have to have that for my midnight snack.



(we just got back from having a fish fry and it was so yummmy..I think I ate to much!)

Chico, you are so right, donkeys have the MOST forgiving hearts. I do donkey rescue, and have one here who I am now owned by, her name is Clementine, and her short story is on my site..she has been abused so terrible bad, but still comes to me for a little bit O loving. You would really think she would HATE people. Being a donkey Mom is VERY SPECIAL








Glad you appreciate this forum.

Corinne


----------



## Chico (Apr 28, 2008)

Reading about Clementine nearly broke my heart. How could someone be unkind to a donkey? They have such child like hearts and I just can't even imagine such a thing. If anyone tried to hurt my babies I would. . . Well, I would! I'm so glad Clementine found your family, you love her, and she will always have a good home. Hugs to Clementine to you for being her hero.

chico


----------

